# FrightProps Halloween Contest/Giveaway



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

A shame you only want Facebook entries... lots of folks don't do Facebook much any more... or ever.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> A shame you only want Facebook entries... lots of folks don't do Facebook much any more... or ever.


Ditto. Never did FB and never will.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a great way to advertise free.


----------



## FrightFind (May 30, 2016)

You can comment on the page too. Those comments all go into the database that we randomly select from. So you aren't forced to use Facebook.


----------

